# Do your tiels step up for other people?



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I've recently moved in with my family again, and next week my Sis is going to be looking after Murray when I go away for a few days. Murray is bonded to me, but she behaves for Sis and (as of recently) steps up.

My parents on the other hand, have some trouble. I left my parents to take care of Murray today while I went back to my old place to pack. She refused to step up and pinched them when they tried to move her or even put their hands near. She knows them well and will happily sit on their knees to snooze or watch TV, but she will not behave herself for them. My folks were worried they wouldn't be able to get her back into her room, although in the end they did. 

Tomorrow I said we could start step-up training (training parents and Murray!) with millet. My questions to you guys: do your tiels step up for multiple family members? Is it reasonable to expect her to behave herself for everyone eventually? Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Indeed they do. Beaker hisses a bit more, but he always does. Jaid will fly on your face. Anybody's really. If they are misbehaving, they only step up for me though. They'll draw blood from anyone else. Momma doesn't put up with their nonsense


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine do too. Panda will step up for ANYONE and be super happy about it. He's like the bird equivalent of a labrador. He loves everyone and everything.

Zoe does but she acts like it's the biggest hassle in the world and she's being completely inconvenienced.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey won't even step up for me, let alone anyone else. He's a scritch junkie and loves to be in our faces to get kisses, but doesn't have any interest in stepping up. We try, without pushing it, a couple times a day, but still no interest.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Darla does, though she's often nervous about it.
Buttercup on the other hand.. Well she only usually steps up for me. Unless the other person really springs it on her, like very quickly pushes their finger to her chest before she has time to think to refuse, then she sometimes does it before she knows what's happened! They usually get bitten after though...


----------



## mekat (Jun 29, 2015)

No, Grayson is flighted and if someone he doesn't know tries the step up command he flies to a high spot and won't come down until I get him.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I am trying to get Percy used to other people. Just a few weeks ago I attempted to hand him off to my sister who was visiting. He looked at me as if to say he would try but he was afraid - I told him everything was ok and he extended a nervously shaking foot towards her finger and carefully stepped from my finger to hers 

Except for this 'hand off' approach where I already have him on my hand and pass him to someone, he will not step up for anyone else. I will have had Percy for 4 years in June and it has been hard to help him deal with fear issues - apparently he was mistreated the first couple of years of his life then rescued but there are still signs of past trauma - he will be around 9 years old this year.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Danno is a cuddly bird and will step up even if she doesn't want to. But Grimmjow won't step up if it's not me.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy will step up for anyone, but there aren't many people she'll stay with for very long before wanting to come back to me.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Maxi used to step up for all and sundry, but since last year or so when she got even more bonded to me she won't step up for anyone but me ! If threatening/little nips don't see someone off, she'll step up quickly then fly off ! I tell her it's a birdy basic to step up but she doesn't take any notice ..


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow thanks for the responses! This is really useful to know. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has issues with this, but I'm also glad that it's possible to get them to step up for others. I've just been working on socialising her with my parents these past couple of evenings. Let's hope she can behave...


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley will if they are confident in how they handle him. Carolina will not if he can avoid it. I think confidence is key. Monday for the first time since July I handled my nieces bird she was having a hard time getting him to step up so she asked me to do it. I did and explained to her she can't be afraid of him. After that she had no problems


----------



## BeckyW (Jan 1, 2016)

Mine will depending on their mood. Except for Jade, she hates everyone, including me.


Shaenne 
"Zoe does but she acts like it's the biggest hassle in the world and she's being completely inconvenienced."
OMG this seriouly made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*step up*

Bennie usually will not step up for other people unless I kind of put him there by bringing my hand to theirs then lowering mine. But as soon as he's there, he wants to come back to me. But I don't force the issue if he's uncomfortable. Most people understand that. I just tell them he's a "Mama baby."


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe is a lap hog. She actively seeks out other people to jump out and flirt with them. Redshift is more reserved but will step up for complete strangers. I don't know about Jitters or Blue yet as they weren't tame when they were with me and I've just got them home again. Everyone else is not tame, though they WILL step up on a ladder for me in most cases.


----------

